# One fire watch equals a fire sprinkler system



## cda (Feb 1, 2017)

City officials said the club initially submitted plans Nov. 30. Several revisions followed, with the final plans submitted Thursday afternoon by the organizers.

Because the temporary facility does not have sprinkler systems, the venue must also provide a person from the Houston Fire Department to serve as a "fire watch" while the building is occupied, city officials said.

"A fire watch is nothing more ... than someone who has to be vigilant to watch for fires the whole time," Houston Fire Capt. Ruy Lozano said.


The 62,500-square-foot venue – which includes tiered mezzanines and some bar-stool seating – travels the country to host pop-up shows in various cities. In Houston, it has set up at 2121 Edwards in the Sawyer Yards arts district.



http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/hous...adic-hits-bump-in-road-on-way-to-10897490.php


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2017)

I have allowed a fire watch on unoccupied buildings that were close to getting a CofO so that furniture and product can be brought in.  I don't think it is appropriate in lieu of sprinklers with 9000 people that are high on alcohol and ecstasy.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Seriously doubt if a single person can adequately provide a fire watch over 62,500 sq ft of area. I wouldn't be good with it, I don't know how many it would take to make me comfortable with it. .


----------



## CityKin (Feb 1, 2017)

In the photo, it looks like a large open space with two levels of mezzanines above.  I would say post a fire watch at *every single door*, make sure all exits are always operational and make 100% sure that absolutely nothing combustible is allowed in the space and maybe require licensed electricians to monitor the power the entire time


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2017)

Why the FD's buy liability for little money amazes me....


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2017)

CityKin said:


> In the photo, it looks like a large open space with two levels of mezzanines above.  I would say post a fire watch at *every single door*, make sure all exits are always operational and make 100% sure that absolutely nothing combustible is allowed in the space and maybe require licensed electricians to monitor the power the entire time




Not sure how I missed the picture.

They could have pre hung sprinkler pipe and connect it up on site.

Have it pre calced and either supply from a fire hydrant, or pay for a fire truck to be hooked up all the time, ready to ***** the water

Minimum and have seen before is a fire alarm system


That sure is a beefy temp structure


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2017)

Not sure how a BO could ever sign off on that....Other than a crapload of political pressure....


----------



## ICE (Feb 1, 2017)

Idealy a sprinkler system would put out a fire before it gets traction.  That would allow time for an orderly evacuation. I have always thought that a fire watch is there to prevent activity that could result in a fire as well as notify the FD.

In this case I just don't see much for a fire watch to do other than shout fire.....in five languages. In this day and age a swat team would be a better choice.


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2017)

ICE said:


> Idealy a sprinkler system would put out a fire before it gets traction.  That would allow time for an orderly evacuation. I have always thought that a fire watch is there to prevent activity that could result in a fire as well as notify the FD.
> 
> In this case I just don't see much for a fire watch to do other than shout fire.....in five languages. In this day and age a swat team would be a better choice.




Your talking about a super bowl event


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2017)

And the Hits Just Keep on Coming:::



Feb. 03--Fans flooding into Houston for Super Bowl LI could land in hotels and motels that have not been fully inspected, a local critic of the Houston Fire Marshal's office said Thursday.

Randall Kallinen, a civil rights attorney who has represented fire inspectors, said the department scaled back inspections about a year ago in favor of self-inspection forms that could be filled out by the facilities.

Watch Video

"There are thousands and thousands and thousands of people from out of town staying in our motels and hotels and they have not had the proper fire inspection," Kallinen said.

Records were not immediately available to show how many of the city's hotels and motels have received inspections in the past year. The Chronicle asked the fire department Jan. 11 for the records under the Texas public information laws, but the department has not produced any records related to that request.

Fire Marshal Jerry Ford did not respond to specific questions from the Chronicle about the inspections, but in an email late Thursday denied ordering subordinates to delay or cease inspections.

"On the contrary, inspectors were instructed to ensure that fire suppression system inspection reports were up-to-date for all facilities being utilized during the Super Bowl," he said. "The safety of our citizens and visitors is our number one concern."

The city houses about 700 hotels and motels, according to employees with the fire marshal's office. But only two inspectors -- out of about 100 in the office -- handle the bulk of those inspections; some of the larger hotels are assigned to the department's high-rise team.

The fire code grants the city the authority to inspect those facilities but does not set a time limit on how frequently they must be reviewed.

Kallinen's allegations come months inspectors raised concerns over what they said was an order from Ford to stop performing physical inspections and instead send out "pre-inspection checklists" to hotels and other buildings to verify they had proper fire suppression systems and fire alarms.

Some inspectors told the Chronicle that the orders compromised public safety and caused the number of buildings receiving inspections to plummet.

Others defended Ford's order as a way to try to address safety issues with limited inspectors and little time before the Super Bowl.

Houston Professional Fire Fighters Association President Patrick M. Lancton said the allegations and staffing levels underscore the need for more resources at the Houston Fire Department.

"If true, the allegation raises some troubling questions," Lancton said. "The question really becomes, '[Are] there enough assets to go out there and inspect these buildings when they're required?' We don't believe there's enough assets. I don't believe in an expanding city like ours, that life safety and permitting and inspections should be something that's not a high, high priority, especially in the event of an emergency."

The allegations this week are the latest in a series of controversial incidents at the Fire Marshal's Office over the past few years.

In 2014, fire inspectors balked at orders not to cite city buildings that violated local safety codes.

At the time, then-Fire Chief Terry Garrison dismissed the inspectors' allegations, saying they had "little merit" and came from "disgruntled employees."

The city's Office of Inspector General, however, launched an investigation into the claims that resulted in the demotion of then-Fire Marshal Richard Galvan.






Then last year, the office became embroiled in controversy after inspectors accused Ford of ordering them to skip floors when inspecting high-rises to speed up the process.

Kallinen, who represented inspectors in several of those controversies, reiterated his concerns Thursday that the department has cited businesses for fire safety violations but has not corrected similar violations at city buildings.

___ (c)2017 the Houston Chronicle Visit the Houston Chronicle at www.chron.com Distributed by Tribune Content Agency, LLC.








http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...cut-corners-on-hotel-inspections-10904668.php


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 3, 2017)

2 inspectors for 700 hotels is one big hotel or 2 small hotels inspected per day.  Doesn't seem like they would be overworked.


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2017)

HFD has a Fire Prevention and Life Safety Bureau (Bureau) that includes approximately 126 uniformed staff and 22 support staff.
The Bureau provides fire code compliance inspections and permit inspections services to the City of Houston. . The Bureau also has staff housed in the Building Department for some limited plans review activity. 



https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/3109796/Response-Time-and-Staffing-Analysis-Model-for.pdf


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2017)

600 sq mile city/122

About five sq miles a piece


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 3, 2017)

cda said:


> The fire code grants the city the authority to inspect those facilities but does not set a time limit on how frequently they must be reviewed.





cda said:


> Lancton said. "The question really becomes, '[Are] there enough assets to go out there and inspect these buildings when they're required?'



Granting authority to inspect and requiring inspections are totally different. 
One permits a process with no consequences if not followed.
Requiring inspections puts a jurisdiction and its employees at risk of at the very least Nonfeasance if they are not done in the specified time frame of the adopting regulation.   

*Nonfeasance* is the failure to act where action is required—willfully or in neglect.
*Misfeasance* is the willful inappropriate action or intentional incorrect action or advice.
*Malfeasance* is the willful and intentional action that injures a party.


----------

